# i reformatted my hard drive, now i only have 16 bit color



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

i reformatted my comp...after that i had 16 bit color when im suppose to have 256(or somewhere around there)...im using a compaq v75 monitor...i know your thinking simple..just go to compaq.com and get the file from there..i did that and it still doesnt wanna go to 256bit color...i dunno what to do...also i dont have a cd to install my sound, is there anyway i can get my sound to work again without using a cd?


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

BenWasTaken,

Welcome to TSG.

If I was you I would look in to updating your video card driver.


Check back, I'm sure there will be other suggestions.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

where do i look to see what kind of video card driver i have?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try running *dxdiag* and clicking on the Display tab. What does it say under Device?

Also, what is the make and model of the computer? Did it come with any drivers disks?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

ok when i go to dxdiag and then click on display an error comes up that says "dxdiag has detected that there may have been a problem accessing directdraw the last time this program was used.would you like to bypass directdraw this time?" if i click no this error comes up "You must be running in 256 color mode or higher. You can change the color depth from the control panel display icon." then after i click ok this comes up "Error: Problem getting extra display info, result code = 0x887600de[no DirectDraw support]"...after that its normal..under device it says

Name: Standard PCI Graphics Adaptor {VGA}
Manufacturer: (Standard display types)
ChipType: Is blank
DAC Type: is blank
Approx.Total memory: is blank
Current Display Mode:640x480 (4bit)
Monitor: Is blank

Its a AMD Athlon(tm) Processor..hope this helps...hope you can help to..thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

BWT:

Right-click My Computer, click Properties - Device Manager, then click the + in Display Adapters. The brand name and model display adapter/video card should be listed.

If your computer is a factory brand(i.e. HP, Compaq, Dell, etc.), the paperwork that came with it should tell you what the hardware specs are. There should also be a website for it.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Jeerajat (Sep 5, 2002)

Well the problem is that win 98 install did not detect the exact video card your computer has. Do u know what Video card is in your comp if u do then u need to get the correct driver for it either from website or on cd rom or floppy.


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

BenWasTaken,

If you need to ID your video card you can download and runBelarc Advisor

It will give you a list of everything installed on your computer.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Typically Belarc will give the same info as Dxdiag, however it might help to get the motherboard model identification from Belarc.

What we really need is the information or disks that originally came with the system. Failing that we can try to identify from motherboard model number or by obtaining the the Device ID (DID) and Vendor ID (VID) for the PCI Device.

Try downloading and running the Advanced PCI Info program from the link below. Look for VID and DID for "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter"

http://www.yourvote.com/pci/


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

ok i went to berlac and got my mother board information which is 

Main Circuit Board 
Board: Shuttle Inc. AMD-75X-W977 6A6S2H29
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software International, Inc. 6.00 PG 03/27/00 

I dont i have the information or disks that originally came from the computer. And in that link rollin rog, i cant find anything about Standard PCI Graphics Adaptor


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you download and run this detection program?

http://www.upsystems.com.ua/support/alexmina/click.php?url=apciinfo.zip

http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/linux/linux-kernel/2001-02/0764.html

Might be the same board as above which would mean

Diamond A200 Graphics card (Savage4 based)


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

ok i just did..now what?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

unzip and copy the files to an individual "host" folder. Then run the exe. You should get a little window with info on all installed pci devices. Hopefully one of them will be the Graphics Adapter. The Vendors ID and Device ID from that will point to the Vendor. It's probably going to be the one I just noted above.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

I had a similar problem when I put in a new video card. I used the disk that came with it to provide the drivers and they were already obsolete. Even then, I downloaded newer drivers and still couldn't get it out of 16 colors.
I took the video card out and tried to return it and was told that after you have the video card in, most current drivers downloaded, you need to change the adapter refresh rate. For some reason the adapter refresh rate defaults to "unknown" and as long as that's what it is set at you can't get out of 16 colors. I took the card home, reinstalled it and darn if it wasn't true. I
changed the adapter refresh from "unknown" to "adapter default". apply reboot; then changed it from "adapter default" to "optimal" and apply, reboot. (You have to do this in increments because if you go from "unknown" to "optimal" it defaults back to "unknown". Try right clicking on desktop>properties> settings tab> advanced button> adapter tab and change it if on "unknown". Just worth a try. But keep in mind that you may need updated drivers from maker's web site.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

i see no graphics adaptor...theres an ethrenet adaptor but no graphics


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Rats; going by your motherboard model, I *think* you have the Diamond A200 chip. That would point here as a support site for drivers:

http://www.diamondmm.com/support/di...ubmenu=Legacy_Graphics&product=SpeedStar_A200

http://www.diamondmm.com/support/di...ubmenu=Legacy_Graphics&product=SpeedStar_A200

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q217752&

Important: see the info here regarding Diamond Video driver conflcts:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/tr.../TechNet/prodtechnol/ie/downloads/win9xnt.asp

If this is in fact a Diamond card you have, you are going to be skating on some thin ice doing a drivers install. I'm really not sure what to advise you.



> Before you install these drivers:
> 
> Make a backup copy of the file Comctl32.dll found in the Windows\System or \Winnt\System32 folder (the system folder).
> Install the Diamond video drivers.
> ...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What is the model number of your Compaq? I would also consider removing the case and trying to visually identify the video card.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

when i tried to install ftp://ftp.diamondmm.com/pub/display/speedstar/speedstar_a200/a200_win9x_82016.exe it said the selected hardware was not detected in the system...model number is v75(i think thats the model number) if not where can i find what the model number is?


----------



## Jeerajat (Sep 5, 2002)

I think V75 is the model for your monitor. Not the PC R u sure its not compaq paserio.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

its an AMD Athlon(tm) Processor


----------



## Jeerajat (Sep 5, 2002)

Ok did u build this pc yourself or is from one these manufacturers IBM, HP, DELL, Gateway, Compaq, etcc...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ben, does the computer say Compaq on it? This certainly illustrates the folly of doing a "format" on a system like Compaq that originally comes with a "Restore" CD. The original proprietary drivers are not contained on MS CDs.

If it is a Compaq, try determing the serial number using the utility on this page.

http://wwss1pro.compaq.com/support/warranty_upgrades/index.asp


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

It was a computer that was put together...i have a compaq monitor v75 and the computer is an Acer AMD Athlon(tm) Processor..hope this helps cuz 16bit color sucks...might as well have black and white


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well assuming it contains original Acer parts, you are still going to need a model number; here is an Acer support site with instructions on how to locate one. Start by clicking the "locate part no. tab"

http://www.acersupport.com/desktop/index.html

If it doesn't contain original Acer parts, you are simply going to have to take the cover off and try to locate name and part numbers for the Video Card, Sound Card and any other installed devices for which you lack drivers. Sometimes these are installed cards, sometimes they are chips on the mainboard.

There is another diagnostic method we haven't tried here:

http://www.diamondlegacy.com/diagnostics.html


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

I opened up my computer and on the Video card there was a sticker that said this "S3Trio 365 3D Agp" under the sticker it said on another sticker "Video-71AGP 3D 4033498".
Now on the sound card there was a sticker that says this "T4810020007419".....now what should i do?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There is an S3 site here:

http://www.s3graphics.com/

And a possible download here:

https://ranger.s3graphics.com/?license=accept

or here...

http://www.video-drivers.com/drivers/37/37337.htm

I can't get any info on the Sound Card from that; you might try dxdiag again and click on the Sound tab to see if it is identified there. Check the Device Manager as well.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

omg!!! it works now thanks to all those who helped me..SPECIAL thanks to Rollin Rog' you da man!! i still gotta get my sound working but im just so happy right now...i didnt think i was ever gonna get more then 16 colors...i have it saved on disk so "IF" i reformat my comp i can use it...thanks again i appreciate you patience....on the sound thing..it said no sound driver found..any idea on what i should do for that?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Terrific!

My suggestion would be to go out and buy an inexpensive sound card if you can't get a better ID on the one installed. (You are looking for info on the "adapter", which would need to be known before you can find the drivers.) 

I can't make any recommendations, maybe someone else will, but I've seen some under 30$ bucks now.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

i dont see why i would have to buy a new one though.it was working just fine before i reformatted.theres gotta be some way to find out the id


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you run DxDiag and click on the Sound tab, does it say anything under Device? If not "Name", how about "Device ID"?

Look on the installed card for other identifying information, such as an FCC ID....

http://www.fcc.gov/oet/fccid/


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

i wrote down all the numbers on my sound card and tried them out in that website...non of them find anything....any other ways?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What other numbers were there? Anything that said FCC ID? Are there any names on the chips themselves? Be sure to include any dashes 

And what about Dxdiag, is there a Device ID?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

there were no other numbers on the sound card.....ill look again.....also when i go into dxdiag there is no sound tab.....
[edit] 
nothing that says fcc id...theres only one sticker on there and it says s/n:t4810020007419 and then a barcode under it..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, whatever that is it's not going to get us anywhere. Might be some kind of internal test sticker s/n means signal to noise ratio to me.

Just a thought... since Windows doesn't seem to have detected this card at all -- doesn't even know it's there -- you might try physically removing it, then starting up, shutting down and reseating it. Maybe it will get discovered.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

hmmm...so what now?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Other than getting a new card, my only other thought was the last one I added -- shut down, physically remove the card (take an even better look at it), restart, shut down again and reseat it. Maybe it will kick in and get detected.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Guys, I know, I am coming late to the party here, but the sound card isn't showing up in the device manager? Or is it being listed under other devices? Or do we have exclamation marks? Can we slap it into another slot on the motherboard?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

correct..it isnt showing up in the device manager or anything else...i think i can put it in another slot...any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where ever it will fit, and a different one from where it is now


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

here goes nothing..wish me luck 
ill be back with conclusion
[edit] ok i found the sound drive in device manager so i know its there..but it has no driver...also i found out the model of the sound card( i dunno if thats relevant or not) which is Model:ct4810


----------



## Jeerajat (Sep 5, 2002)

I think its a creative sound card look here

I think its a creative labs 128 PCI try the creative website


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Now you're cookin'

Try here:

http://www.americas.creative.com/support/files/download.asp?Centric=15&OS=4

or here:

http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/58/58227.htm


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

wow thanks alot..i dont know how you knew it was a creative soundcard....but im downloading it now and ill check back in and give you guys the results


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

ok i downloaded it..but it said something about configuring it in the BIOS...you go into the bios by pressing delete when the computer is booting up right? well when i do that a screen comes up asking for a password..wtf?? i never put in a password....so i was wondering if there is anyway i can install it through my OS...if not is there any other way to get into the bios instead of having to press delete when its booting up?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Can you get past that install screen and continue anyway? It might not be necessary to make any BIOS changes. But if it is, you are going to have to find the quarter size, silver CMOS battery on the motherboard and remove it for a few minutes (power off, of course). This will reset the BIOS and kill the password.

What changes is it asking you to make there, and does it give specific instructions?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

ok i install it after that it tells me to restart..i do nothing happens...but when im going through the installation wizard it says this 

1.	AUDIO CARD CONFIGURATION
------------------------
1.1	Changing the Interrupt Request (IRQ) Setting

If you want to change an IRQ setting for your PCI card, 
it is best to do so from the BIOS setup screen.

Reason: PCI cards are configured differently from ISA 
cards; unlike ISA cards, it is usually not 
possible to change the IRQ for a PCI card from
the operating system.
-----------------------------------------------------------
CAUTION: Do not change the BIOS settings unnecessarily 
unless you know what you are doing, because 
meddling with the BIOS settings may hang the 
system or slow down the system performance. 
Record all BIOS settings before making any 
changes to ensure that you can return to your 
original settings.
-----------------------------------------------------------
To access the BIOS setup screen:

At system startup, press the key or key combination 
(usually the DELETE or ESC key) as required by your 
motherboard.

NOTE:	For detailed information about accessing your BIOS 
and explanations about your BIOS settings, refer 
to your motherboard manual.

The IRQ resource is typically found in the PNP/PCI 
Configuration Setup section in the BIOS settings.

Under this section, there is an option to assign PCI slots 
to "Auto" or "Manual" to set an IRQ. This option is 
usually named "Resources Controlled By" or 
"PNP/PCI BIOS Auto-Config".

To change an IRQ, you need to set this option to "Manual" 
or "Disabled".

Some BIOS only allow you to define which IRQs to disable
and will in turn assign another available IRQ 
automatically, while some BIOS allow you to select the 
IRQs to be used for a particular PCI slot.


For example, with a certain type of BIOS:

To change the IRQ setting for your PCI card from the 
current IRQ 11:

1) At the "Resource Controlled By" option, switch to 
"Manual".
2) Change the setting in the "IRQ 11" option to 
"Legacy ISA". This means that the BIOS will assign an 
available IRQ other than IRQ 11 to the PCI audio card.
3) Save these new settings and exit the BIOS.


Another example on a different type of BIOS:

a) Your PCI audio card is plugged into PCI slot 1
b) Your PCI video card is plugged into PCI slot 3
c) Both cards are using IRQ 11

To change the IRQ setting for your PCI audio card 
from the current IRQ 11:

1) At the "BIOS Auto-Config" option, switch to "Disabled".
2) Change the IRQ setting for PCI slot 1 to another 
available interrupt.
3) Save these new settings and exit the BIOS.

NOTE: For more information on BIOS settings or PCI slot 1 
location, refer to your motherboard manual.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

any ideas?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The BIOS issue is a secondary one and should only be addressed if there are system conflicts after a successful setup. However, seeing as there is a password installed, it seems someone had to make some changes there. I would try removing that battery for a few minutes and then replace it, in fact -- get a new one, if the old one is weak it could be corrupting the CMOS settings.

When you restarted, did you get any messages at all? If you look in the Device Manager, does it identify the card and and show drivers installed?

It still sounds like Windows is not seeing the card. I don't know why. Did you try a different slot for it? If it showing in the Device Manager, try removing it.

Your other post in the forum could be related. Are you seeing exclamation points in the Device Manager for the IDE controllers?

If you Right Click on My Computer and select Properties > Performance, does it say you are in Compatibility Mode?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

1.ok sounds,video and game controllers is showing up...i dont think i have the right driver maybe.....
2.when i restarted i didnt get any error messages..
3.no i didnt try a diffrent slot for the sound card....
4.when sounds show up in device manager how do i remove it?
5.It says im in optimal mode not compatible
6.Hope this helps
7.thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can we see the new IRQ listing please?

Have you tried opening the volume control icon in the lower right hand corner or do you have one there?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is the Sound Card identified now in the DM (those are the right drivers for that model)?

To show IRQs, click Start>Run, enter *msinfo32* and click on Hardware Resources and IRQs. Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text here.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

here you go

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Sound Blaster or compatible
3	PCI Communication Device
3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
3	S3 Inc. Trio3D
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	(free)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	(free)
11	Farallon NetLINE 10/100 PCI PN993
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	AMD 756 PCI Bus Master Dual IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	AMD 756 PCI Bus Master Dual IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

3 is a mess....you're going to have to move it........also, does your modem work? I'm guessing not..........


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

i have a LAN connection and it works fine....
hmmm what do you mean move it? like where should i move it? how should i move it?...ect....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

To another PCI slot like I had suggested before...and while you're in the case....for now, I'd pull that modem so it won't keep confusing the issue.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

oooohhh you mean in real life..will do...also i have an external modem??cable modem to be exact...but i do also have a 56k in there...so is that what u want me to pull?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

hmmm i moved the sound card..and plug in play came up saying it found new hardware..but it tried to install that stupid soundblaster audio pci thing that it was already using when i get ok it says enter the soundblaster disk or something of that nature(which i dont have)...which then i just have to cancel out of it...any idea on what i should do?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

also i checked my irq's and they still look the same..here they are 

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	PCI Multimedia Audio Device
3	PCI Communication Device
3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
3	S3 Inc. Trio3D
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	(free)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	(free)
11	Farallon NetLINE 10/100 PCI PN993
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	AMD 756 PCI Bus Master Dual IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	AMD 756 PCI Bus Master Dual IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You downloaded them though, correct? You need to point it to the place where you unzipped them to........now, it's only saying PCI multimedia device, which means it's not going to work.....and for right now, can you pull the modem out completely? It's not configured correctly anyway....also, what's connected to com 1?


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

yyeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!! hmm i downloaded the first time from the first link and assumed the second link had the same thing...but no its diffrent....i downloaded it and now my sound works!!!! thanks guys..i love you soo much ......did you guys go to college for computer engineering or programing or something????if not how'd you learn soooo much???....again thanks alot for all your help on the sound AND the color...special thanks to rollin rog and AcaCandy you guys rock!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I can't speak for Rog, but I went to dentist school, so I could feel better about pulling teeth!   LOL! Cause some days that what it feels like! Just funning with you! Glad you got it fixed. I am curious though, did anything change IRQs?

Love it when a plan comes together


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

bah! i think i spoke to soon....MOST of my sound works but when i ran DXDIAG to test out DirectDraw and Direct3d....direct draw went through perfect..but on Direct3d i passed the first test but the second test i got this error..

Direct3D test results: Failure at step 5 (GetDeviceCaps): HRESULT = 0x8876086a (3D not available)

do you know what that is?..and what i can do to fix it, or if its even related to the sound?thanks again for your TREMENDOUS patience and your abilites to communicate..
[edit] i think its because i have a crappy graphics card maybe?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hmmm, I thought they were the same too, since that is where your model number took me on the Creative site. I forgot, though that there were two versions there, one apparently an updated one.

Anyway, great to hear you've gotten somewhere. Did you remove that modem card?, you really should do that. And I think you could find yourself with a conflict with the video card, but wait and see. Check the IRQs again and see if they have changed. SB really should have an IRQ of its own, usually it will want 5 assigned to it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

bummer, just started to chill the champagne......

Gotta go back to Rog on that one.....I don't do the DirectX stuff......but wondering about the video card and the sound card and the modem still on the same IRQ though.......could have something to do with it.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

ok guys thanks for your help..i have school tomorrow so i will test some more stuff out tomorrow...for example taking out the modem(hehe)...well until next time


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

here is how my irq's stand before i go to bed

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Sound Blaster AudioPCI
3	PCI Communication Device
3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
3	S3 Inc. Trio3D
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	(free)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	(free)
11	Farallon NetLINE 10/100 PCI PN993
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	AMD 756 PCI Bus Master Dual IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	AMD 756 PCI Bus Master Dual IDE Controller


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That's a video error not a sound one. Check to see if hardware acceleration is enabled for the Video Card. Here is where you are going to uncover any sound/video conflicts if it hasn't been

Right Click on My Computer and select Properties > Performance > Graphics. Is the slider at Full? There may also be one in Dxdiag ( I think they are the same). In DxDiag there should be an option to "enable 3d acceleration". If that is disabled, enable it. If it is enabled, disable it and re-enable it again.

Also, when you run DxDiag, on the first screen there, what version does it say you have?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If nothing is connected to com 1, you might try disabling that in the bios setup....just to try to give them more 'room' to shuffle around........


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

Rog, i have DirectX 8.1...i tried to disable then re-enable nothing happened...any other ideas?different version maybe?

Aca, i cant get into the bios cuz its password protected..and i didnt put it there so i dont know what it is, Rog said something about removing the quarter sized piece thats connected to the mother board and then replace it to change the password setting and what not....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Other than a conflict with "Net Meeting", that's the only confirmed fix I can come up with. Is the hardware acceleration slider at "Full"?.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

yup..its at full..hmm oh well..you win some you lose some i guess


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dentist here again 

did you try removing the modem or do I have to come and do it for you   

You have 3 things on that same IRQ.....I just don't think they are going to live happily ever after together.


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

yea i removed it...but theyre living happily now?? except for the direct3d...hmmmmm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, the sound and video are still together?

I'd still try to play around and get one into a different slot, which should get it to a different IRQ, you have plenty for it to try to choose from.....not sure if it has anything to do with the 3d error.......but.......


----------



## BenWasTaken (Sep 15, 2002)

yup.....


----------

